# Its decided, we to are going RAW.



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I have decided that Billy and Pixie are gping to start a raw diet. Billy is turning very picky and his coat is starting to suffer because of it. They both have just had their first raw meal of chicken thigh meat and they both wolfed it down. 

I'm really hoping this will be a success, I hate seeing my little billy not eating. Hopefully this will be the answer.

I look forward to any tips and suggetions anyone has 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOO Well done!! I'm so impressed they ate it well first time!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie couldnt get enough! Shes such a little piggy. 

Thanks so much for all the tips! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Rache!! Just go SLOW AND EASY. There's no rush. Just plain old bone-in chicken (without added salt, sodium should be 80mg or less) for a couple weeks until stools are stabilized and they are eating well. Then you can slowly add in other proteins and eventually, you will get your organs in at 10% of the diet. Watch their stools.... if they are loose, add more bone. If they are chalky, really hard, or the dogs seem constipated, then more meat. Adjust their quantities based on their body condition. You want them lean, easier on their joints and knees and healthier for them. 

So happy for you!! Keep us posted.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You're welcome.. i'm really excited for you!!! You'll have to treat Vernon to some big old bones once a week so he has great teeth adn doesn't feel left out!! Flirt with the local butcher  

How was Billy??


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks tracy, I will do. 

I'm quite excited about this I must admit. x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Rache that is great adn I hope it all goes well for you, I had Jake on raw but after 2 1/2 weeks though he still ate he threw it straight back up again and after 5 days of htis I decided to go back to kibble and he's doing great on it.

But don't let that put you off, there is loads of great advice on here that I learnt a lot from even if I did worry over the least little thing lol

Keep us updated how things go 

Cheers

Deme x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rache said:


> Thanks tracy, I will do.
> 
> I'm quite excited about this I must admit. x


Just wait till you see the awesome changes. You will wonder how you were ever satisfied with kibble.  I get compliments on Brody's coat everywhere we go and people are always amazed when they ask what I feed and I say "raw". ha. So be prepared!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy was a bit stand offish to start with but is currently tucking into a bit of thigh bone! I didnt give Pixie any bone yet as i havent got any small enough. I will have a better look round tomorrow, think a trip to iceland is in store.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Deme said:


> Hi Rache that is great adn I hope it all goes well for you, I had Jake on raw but after 2 1/2 weeks though he still ate he threw it straight back up again and after 5 days of htis I decided to go back to kibble and he's doing great on it.
> 
> But don't let that put you off, there is loads of great advice on here that I learnt a lot from even if I did worry over the least little thing lol
> 
> ...


I followed your blog dawn. So I know how it didnt suit Jake, bless him. But we;ll see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Just wait till you see the awesome changes. You will wonder how you were ever satisfied with kibble.  I get compliments on Brody's coat everywhere we go and people are always amazed when they ask what I feed and I say "raw". ha. So be prepared!!!


people always comment on what a lovely colour Billy is but just lately I have noticed a difference in his coat, its gone dull and he has some dry skin. We have been vets and there is nothing really wrong with him. I cant wait to see it shining again x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Iceland is such a bargain for chicken ha ha ha ha!!! Try her on wings as they're small and great to start out with.. Daisy still has part of a wing or breast bone as she can't manage anything else yet!! 
She had quail last week (you're going to need to invest in a chopper to hack through it!!) and loved it.. the bones were all fine in that!!! 

We need pictures!!!!

Tracey can probably answer better, but don't they sometimes go through a detox???


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

rache said:


> think a trip to iceland is in store.


sorry, but that just sounds SO cool to me...... (no pun intended)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes detoxing is natural and can show up in a variety of symptoms, most noticed is diarrhea. 

Wings are ok to begin but very bone heavy so you don't want to do too many wing meals.


ETA: Also CONGRATS on the switch! I LOVE raw feeding, I love hearing them chomp, I love raw poops, I love how healthy it makes them and their TEETH! Love love love. And it really isn't that hard. Its not AS easy as just pouring some kibble, but it isn't a difficult thing to do. And my guys are always SO excited about eating.


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

congrats on go raw! I have thought many times about going that way with my puppy, I just cant afford a lot at the moment, so Im wondering....what is it like cost wise? vs kibble?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you're feeding a high quality kibble then raw would be cheaper (in the uk!!) if you feed generic supermarket food then it'd be more expensive


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I agree. I feed a mid renge kibble food, Royal canin and a bit of james wellbeloved meat and it will work out about the same. Give or take a couple of quid! But from what i have read the health benefits wayyyyyy out weigh the cost. 

Pixie is just having her 3rd meal of the day, and Billy is going nuts outside of her crate!! He wants some more!!! lol I love seeing him that excited about food xx


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Cost depends on where you live, whats available to you, and if you are just buying supermarket meat, in bulk from distributors, or if you're lucky enough to get free (as some people are). 

Feeding my 2 Chis raw is cheaper than a high quality kibble. But feeding my Great Dane pup is currently a little more expensive than kibble was. 

I think just the $$ you may save on dentals pays for itself! Phoebe and Schroeder had tartar on ther teeth before we came back to a more prey model raw (instead of a ground diet) and with the chewing it loosened and I scaled their teeth my finger nail and voila pearly whites.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done Rachel hope it works really good for you! Im considereing it myself but im doing research on it first to make sure its the best for mine. Obviously theres a lot of good points so maybe who knows x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

this is exciting Rachel. It must be funny to have Billy outside of the crate whilst Pixie is chomping away...lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh bless billy thats so funny at least he is showing interest and a lot of it by the sound of it. He probably thinks all his christmases have come at once. Daisy goes nuts everytime i go to the fridge she runs in circles.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww bless her. I have took some pics Ill post them on the other thread later when the kids are in bed. x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW well done Billy and Pixie. I have been reading with interest all these threads about and would love to get Rocky on raw but find it very daunting as he is on 4 small meals a day and I don't know the first idea of where to start, dry is so easy but not the best at all. I bet Billys coat will be shiny very soon, just check out Brody, his teeth is amazing too!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> WOW well done Billy and Pixie. I have been reading with interest all these threads about and would love to get Rocky on raw but find it very daunting as he is on 4 small meals a day and I don't know the first idea of where to start, dry is so easy but not the best at all. I bet Billys coat will be shiny very soon, just check out Brody, his teeth is amazing too!!


I didnt either but I spoke to daisydoo and also read brodysmoms threads and its not as hard as it sounds, just needs a bit of planning ahead or in my case remembering to get meat out the freezer! 

Hopefully it will all fall into place soon enough. 

I bet Rocky would do great on it too. I havent been able to find any negatives on it yet! lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you buy all the meat in bulk and keep in the freezer and take out to defrost as needed? How long does it take them to eat a chicken thigh? Rocky inhales his dry food and it seems such a shame that he gets no enjoyment out of eating it. 

They cannot choke on the bone??


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Does a poop from a raw eating dog look really that different froma kibble fed dog? Its really interesting and seems the way forwards but VERY daunting!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont know yet, we only started today, but from what i have read, they are very small and compact with very little or no smell. They also dissapear into a chalky kind of dust if left for a few days. I have to clear my dogs poos up as soon as they do them as i have a baby running round the garden. So I am looking forward to the smaller poo bit, I can tell ya!! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Do you buy all the meat in bulk and keep in the freezer and take out to defrost as needed? How long does it take them to eat a chicken thigh? Rocky inhales his dry food and it seems such a shame that he gets no enjoyment out of eating it.
> 
> They cannot choke on the bone??


Choking is always a risk. Dogs choke on kibble. They choke on grass, rocks, toys. But if the raw bone is deeply encased in meat, such as a chicken thigh or a bone-in breast, they just crunch through the bone as they eat the meat. 

How long does it take him to eat? Hmmm.... depends on what he's eating. A usual meal takes probably 10 minutes. He lies on his towel and eats. It's very satisfying to them. Think a nice bully stick encased with meat. Yum! 

I don't really buy in bulk. Our little Chi's don't eat very much. You'd be surprised. Brody eats 2-3 ounces a day. His main bone is from cornish hens. So I get one, they are about a pound, so I cut it up into about 8 pieces, trying for meat/bone in each piece. Then freeze in baggies. I give him one piece every couple of days. In between he gets a meaty meal, which is any number of things.... chicken, turkey, quail, rabbit, beef, pork, eggs, venison. He really likes beef heart and that is cheap here! And really good for him, full of vitamins, so he gets a chunk of that at least once a week. I try and keep his diet at 50% red meat, but it's never exact.

His organ requirement is done on the weekend. 10% of the raw diet MUST be organs. He has an iron stomach now, been on this diet over a year, so he can eat a whole meal of organs. I do half liver and half kidney, about 3 ounces, which is more than enough to fulfill his organ requirement for the week. Then he's done and I don't mess with organs until the next weekend.

It's really not hard once you get used to it. Tonight we are having chili, so I will give him a couple ounces of beef burger before I cook it for us and voila - he's done. (It's better for them to not do ground meat as no teeth benefits, but an occasional ground meal is fine). 

If his stool gets a little loose, then I know to take out a piece of cornish hen with bone and feed that next time. If he doesn't poop for a day (he usually poops once a day, very small) then I give an extra meaty meal or a small thumb sized piece of liver or an egg to loosen him up a bit. You get to know your dog and what their little systems require.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was told that their poo's don't smell, there are less poo's and that they go whitish and crumbly, I can't say if its true coz Jake ended up constipated and then his poos went really dark. I was worried about possible causes as dark poos are not a good sign. Once back on kibble though all went back to normal and strange as it is on the adult food Jake doesn't pass wind that much anymore. When he was on puppy kibble he stunk every night for ages...

Ok waffling here... lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It amazes me that such a small animal can make such a big smell. Billy is exactly the same! hahaha

Glad hes doing so well now. Lets hope Jake is back to full fitness quickly. Bless his little heart xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Does a poop from a raw eating dog look really that different froma kibble fed dog? Its really interesting and seems the way forwards but VERY daunting!


Oh my yes!! I wish I could show you with a picture, you would be amazed. (But that would be kind of gross. ha.) Brody's poop is very compact and small and firm. Nearly odorless. Do you have tootsie rolls there? It looks very much like a tootsie roll. 

The neighbor's behind us have a lab and a scottie that are fed poor quality kibble. Their poops are HUGE, loose most of the time, like a huge soft serve ice cream, and they don't even disintegrate in the rain. And they smell horrible!! Talk about YUCK.

Half the time I go out to scoop and can't even find Brody's poop. With raw, there is no filler. Their bodies use almost all of it, hence very little waste. It turns white and then blows away or gets washed away in the rain. Awesome.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I just sat here and started laughing, I would never have thought I'd find myself one day sitting down chatting about dog poo....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Deme said:


> I just sat here and started laughing, I would never have thought I'd find myself one day sitting down chatting about dog poo....


oh me too!!! And I was seriously considering going out in the backyard and taking a picture of it!!! Now that's pretty crazy!!! LOL!!! I'm dying laughing here!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha the things we do! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

The "chis" are all going to your heads tehe!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh my yes!! I wish I could show you with a picture, you would be amazed. (But that would be kind of gross. ha.) Brody's poop is very compact and small and firm. Nearly odorless. Do you have tootsie rolls there? It looks very much like a tootsie roll.
> 
> The neighbor's behind us have a lab and a scottie that are fed poor quality kibble. Their poops are HUGE, loose most of the time, like a huge soft serve ice cream, and they don't even disintegrate in the rain. And they smell horrible!! Talk about YUCK.
> 
> Half the time I go out to scoop and can't even find Brody's poop. With raw, there is no filler. Their bodies use almost all of it, hence very little waste. It turns white and then blows away or gets washed away in the rain. Awesome.


Soft serve ice cream OMG what a thought, ill never ever eat chocolate ice cream!!

Blows away, u serious, this poop talk is killing me!!



Brodysmom said:


> oh me too!!! And I was seriously considering going out in the backyard and taking a picture of it!!! Now that's pretty crazy!!! LOL!!! I'm dying laughing here!!


I would love a pic LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Soft serve ice cream OMG what a thought, ill never ever eat chocolate ice cream!!
> 
> Blows away, u serious, this poop talk is killing me!!
> 
> ...


Ok Lynda - I'm seriously crazy for doing this but I took a picture of Brody's poop just for YOU!

This is from this morning ... already starting to dry up .... (couldn't get a fresh one, he usually just goes once a day.) It's pictured next to a quarter for size.










And this poop was from a couple days ago. It's already white and turning to ash. It will disintegrate with the next rain.










Now you can seriously put me in the loony bin!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy you are awesome!Lol!! I am cracking up. I would have never thought a picture of doggie poop would be something I would want to look at, but I looked.... More than once. Lol!
There's no shame to your raw game. Lol!
Nicely done Brody!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol wow tracy has turned almost the whole forum into raw eatters ! love it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol wow tracy has turned almost the whole forum into raw eatters ! love it


Don't give me the credit Kioana! If it wasn't for Kelly (Muzby) I would have never thought about raw feeding. Quinn has been really helpful too. We are all learning together! You were doing so well too girl. I'm looking forward to you being able to start up again!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Don't give me the credit Kioana! If it wasn't for Kelly (Muzby) I would have never thought about raw feeding. Quinn has been really helpful too. We are all learning together! You were doing so well too girl. I'm looking forward to you being able to start up again!


Ohh I though you started them on it sorry Kelly was a big help to me as well 
When I move jasper will be going back on raw, its. hard to feed two dogs differant things . O didn't see the poop photo before that's great size ! Jasper goes about 2-3 times when he goes out so id love for that to be cut down


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Tracy you're just much more popular than me and Kelly! Hahaha. 

I was totally going to take poo pictures but alas you beat me to it! Maybe I should take some fresh Great Dane poo HAHA.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Great pics, its 7am here and I thought I would come on chi ppl while eating breakfast, hahahaha to be greated with poop pics YAY!! LOL!

They are so small and its funny how they go white, wow huge difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

cor glad I had eaten my breakfast first before seeign the pics and no it wasn't sausage lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahaha poo pics! 

I was secretly hoping that you would post one, so i know what to compare with. Thanks so much for that!! 

such great people on here x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

hshs some of you on here are off your rocker!  lol what a lovely greeting with breakfast! And the size comparison is excellent Brodysmum! Lmao x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Tracy you're just much more popular than me and Kelly! Hahaha.
> 
> I was totally going to take poo pictures but alas you beat me to it! Maybe I should take some fresh Great Dane poo HAHA.


NO way!! Not more popular, I just post more! ha! 

OMG, Quinn - great dane poop! That is hilarious!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I wouldn't like to poop scoop after a Great Dane, I'd need to take up weight lifting


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha... i'll try and get a picture of puppy poo once i've charged my camera as Daisy's are half the size of brody's!!! I feel a bit sick now! Ewww

Everything is actually really cheap here.. i think its cheaper than dog food in the long run.. i looked at hearts today and thought maybe they should be the next thing i try her on (next month lol)


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got back from iceland and the chicken is actually really cheap. £3 for a huge bag that will last a month at least. It says there is nothing added to it either. Cant be bad, I'm chuffed!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You got what i got!!! Total bargain huh?? Clearly 'mums gone to iceland' hahahahahahaha


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

haha i always tell my kids its cos mums are heros!! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

ha ha ha ha.. well they do sponsor the human 'raw fed' tv programme i'm a celeb ha ha.. gross!! The liver hasn't had any effect on Daisy's poo's yet.. she's had a v v small poo today (fingernail sized!!!!) she normally goes before bed time so fingers crossed its not going to fall out of her!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My 2s poo has changed already. They both went in the garden this morning and we have been in and out all day so only just got a chance to clear it up and its gone white already and was tiny compared to normal. 

really wanted to get to the butchers today, to try and blag some bones but didnt get there, will try tomorrow. 

Did daisy enjoy her liver (UGHHHHH) When we get to that stage I'm going to go along the lines of brodysmom hopefully and give mine their organ bit at the weekend in one go. 

x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats what i did for the week.. but still mixed some chicken in for safe measures!! She licked it (blurgh) dragged it around my floor (i love dettol!!) chewed it a bit, dragged it some more (i'm heaving loudly at this point) and munched it really quickly!! URGGGHHH she kept licking the juice (blurgggghhh) afterwards too.. feel sick thinking about it 

Yahahaha the butchers at the garden centre are fab you get extra if you flirt lol.. other than that they have a sign up saying ask us if you want bones for your dogs!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> (i'm heaving loudly at this point) and munched it really quickly!! URGGGHHH she kept licking the juice (blurgggghhh) afterwards too.. feel sick thinking about it



OMG that cracked me up! Sorry i know its discusting but that was so funny xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> OMG that cracked me up! Sorry i know its discusting but that was so funny xx


LOL needless to say i didn't do my usual give me your food mid meal ha ha.. no chance of aggression with liver i dont want it!! Nor kidney nor any sort of organ YUCCCKKK. Oh you wait.. you have 2 of them!!! Nothing else bothers me, i'm happy skinning chicking, hacking through a whole quail, cutting up beef but seriously organs HELL NO its disgusting!! I really do love her obviously!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Liver poo this morning was a little runny!!! Although she hadn't gone since yesterday morning!! They needed softening up a bit anyway.. nice!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't been on chi people for a nearly a week, so thought i would catch up today. I don't know anything about raw feeding, i take it you don't cook the meat and they are ok to eat chicken bones, I thought chicken bones were dangerous for dogs. something about them splintering off and getting stuck in their throats. please could someone explain what is involved with this as i wouldn't mind giving it a go. tulula gets very picky with her food, mind you doesn't help when husband feeds her everything that he has lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken bones only splinter when they're cooked.. Everything is raw.. so not cooked in any way. There is a sticky Brody'smom did will lots of info
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49576


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy is doing great with it all so far. His poo is small and tiny but Pixie is struggeling a bit i think. She LOVES eating it but last night her poo was a bit runny and this morning it seems she is struggeling to go a bit. 

Any suggestions? x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She could just be detoxing babe.. She is just a little pup.. Did she actually go this morning?? What was her poo like?? Was it white?? She'll also start going less frequently!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if she has been or not. She didnt when i saw her trying cos i went and looked, but i have been out since and hubby has been letting her out so i dont know. Just fed her some meat, no bone. I'm hoping that might help maybe, does that sound about right?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes if she is constipated just give her meat.. but if she had the runs last night then it doesn't make sense she's blocked up now unless she totally cleared herself out last night!! I'd just take it easy.. you're only at the beginning so just see how it goes. You mainly want a meat diet anyway.. 

LOL Daisy is well runny today from the liver.. think i know to spread it out.. 
I just realised.. Daisy is one month and 3 days older than Pixie!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll keep a close eye on her for today and see how we go. Shes fine in herself tho. 

I thorght there was around a month between them. I wish I knew what she weighed, we dont go back to the vets for a weigh in for another 2 weeks. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you got kitchen scales?? The battery on mine has gone but you could put her on them just to see. 
f
I bought some clothes today they have a lot of growing room but can still be worn.. From..... Build a bear!! Abi was in her element lol


----------

